# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كراميش الحصن >  أخلاقيات مهنة التعليم

## دموع الغصون

*
أخلاقيات مهنة التعليم

أن أي مهنة لابد لها من أخلاقيات تنظم السلوك العام لأعضاء المهنة بعضهم مع بعض ، ومع غيهم من العاملين في مجالات المهن الأخرى وكما أن هناك أخلاقيات لمهنة الطب وأخرى لمهنة الصيدلة ، وثالثة لمهنة القضاء .... الخ ، فهناك أيضاً أخلاقيات خاصة بمهنة التعليم .
وقد صدر في عام 1405هـ إعلان مكتب التربية العربي لدول الخليج لأخلاق مهنة التعليم ويتكون هذا الإعلان من عشرين بنداً هي كما يلي .

التعليم رسالة :

أولاً: التعليم مهنة ذات قداسة خاصة توجب على القائمين بها أداء حق الانتماء إليها إخلاصاً في العمل ، وصدقاً مع النفس والناس ، وعطاء مستمراً انشر العلم والخير والقضاء على الجهل والشر .
ثانياً : المعلم صاحب رسالة يستشعر عظمتها ، ويؤمن بأهميتها ، ولا يضن على أدائها بغال ولا رخص ، ويستصغر كل عقبة دون بلوغ غالية من أداء رسالته .
ثالثاً : اعتزاز المعلم بمهنته وتصوره المستمر لرسالته ، ينأيان به عن مواطن الشبهات ، ويدعوانه إلى الحرص على نقاء السيرة وطهارة السريرة ، حفاظاً على شرف مهنة التعليم ودفاعاً عنه .


المعلم وطلابه :
رابعاً : العلاقة بين المعلم وطلابه صورة من علاقة الأب بأبنائه لحمتها الرغبة في نفعهم وسدادها الشفقة عليهم والبر بهم ، أساسها المودة الحانية وحارسها الحزم الضروري وهدفها تحقيق خيري الدنيا والآخرة للجيل المأمول للنهضة والتقدم .,
خامساً : المعلم قدوة لطلابه خاصة ، وللمجتمع عامة وهو حريص على أن يكون أثره في الناس حميداً باقياً ، لذلك فهو مستمسك بالقيم الأخلاقية ، والمثل العليا ، يدعو إليها ويبثها بين طلابه والناس كافة ، ويعمل على شيوعها واحترامها ما استطاع .
سادساً : المعلم أحرص الناس على نفع طلابه ، يبذل جهده كله في تعليمهم ، وتربيتهم ، وتوجيههم ، يدلهم بكل طرق على الخير ويرغبهم فيه ، ويبين لهم الشر ويذودهم عنه ، في إدراك كامل ومتجدد أن أعظم الخير ما أمر الله أو رسوله به ، وأن أسوأ الشر هو ما نهى الله أو رسوله عنه .
سابعاً : المعلم يسوي بين طلابه في عطائه ورقابته وتقويمه لأدائهم، ويحول بينهم وبين الوقوع في براثن الرغبات الطائشة ، ويشعرهم دائماً أن أسهل الطرق ـ وإن بدا صعباً ـ هو أصحها وأقومها ، وأن الغش خيانة وجريمة لا يليقان بطالب العلم ولا بالمواطن الصالح .
ثامناً : المعلم ساع دائماً إلى ترسيخ مواطن الاتفاق والتعاون والتكامل بين طلابه ، تعليماً لهم ، وتعويداً على العمل الجماعي والجهد المتناسق ، وهو ساع دائماً إلى إضعاف نقط الخلاف ، وتجنب الخوض فيها ، ومحاولة القضاء على أسبابها دون إثارة نتائجها .

المعلم والمجتمع :

تاسعاً : المعلم موضع تقدير المجتمع واحترامه وثقته ، وهو لذلك حريص على أن يكون في مستوى هذه الثقة ، وذلك التقدير والاحترام يعمل في المجتمع على أن يكون له دائماً في مجال معرفته وخبرته دور المرشد والموجه ، يمتنع عن كل ما يمكن أن يؤخذ عليه من قول أوفعل ، ويحرص على أن يؤثر عنه إلا ما يؤكد ثقة المجتمع به واحترامه له .
عاشراً : تسعى الجهات المتخصة إلى توفير أكبر قدر ممكن من الرعاية للعاملين في مهنة التعليم ، بما يوفر لهم حياة كريمة تكفهم عن التماس وسائل لا تتفق وما ورد في هذا الإعلان لزيادة دخولهم أو تحسين ماديا حياتهم .
حادي عشر : المعلم صاحب رأي وموقف من قضايا المجتمع ومشكلاته بأنواعها كافه ، ويفرض ذلك عليه وتوسيع نطاق ثقافته وتنويع مصادرها ، والمتابعة الدائمة للمتغيرات الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والسياسة ، ليكون قادرا على تكوين رأي ناضج مبني على العلم والمعرفة والخبرة الواسعة يعزز مكانة الاجتماعية ، ويؤكد دوره الرائد في المدرسة وخارجها .
ثاني عشر : المعلم مؤمن بتميز هذه الأمة بالمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر ، وهو لا يدع فرصة لذلك دون أن يفيد منها أداء لهذه الفريضة الدينية وتقوية لأواصر المودة بينه وبين جماعات الطلاب خاصة والناس عامة ، وهو ملتزم في ذلك بأسلوب اللين في غير ضعف ، والشدة في غير عنف ، يحدوه إليهما وده لمجتمعه وحرصه عليه وإيمانه بدوره البناء في تطوير وتحقيق نهضته .


المعلم رقيب نفسه :

ثالث عشر : المعلم يدرك أن الرقيب الحقيقي على سلوكه بعد الله سبحانه وتعالى هو ضمير يقظ ، ونفس لوامة ، وأن الرقابة الخارجية مهما تنوعت أساليبها لا ترقى إلى الرقابة الذاتية ، لذلك يسعى المعلم بكل وسيلة متاحة إلى بث هذه الروح طلابه ومجتمعه ، ويضرب بالاستمساك بها في نفسه المثل والقدوة .
رابع عشر : المعلم في مجال تخصصه طالب على وباحث عن الحقيقة لا يدخر وسعاً في التزويد من المعرفة والإحاطة بتطويرها في حقل تخصصه تقوية لإمكاناته المهنية موضوعاً وأسلوباً ووسيلة .
خامس عشر : يسهم المعلم في كل نشاط يحسنه ويتخذ من كل موقف سبيلاً إلى تربية قومية أو تعليم عادة حميدة ، إيمانا بضرورة تكامل البناء العلمي والعقلي والجسماني والعاطفي للإنسان من خلال العملية التربوية التي يؤديها المعلم .
سادس عشر : المعلم مدرك أن تعلمه عبادة وتعليمه الناس زكاة ، فهو يؤدي واجبه بروح العابد الخاشع ، الذي لا يرجو سوى مرضاة الله سبحانه ، وبإخلاص الموقن أن عين الله ترعاه وتكلؤه ، وأن قوله وفعله كله شهيد له أو عليه .


المدرسة والبيت :

سابع عشر : الثقة المتبادلة واحترام التخصص والأخوة المهنية هي أسس العلاقات بين المعلم وزملائه ، وبين المعلمين جميعاً والإدارة المدرسية المركزية ويسعى المعلمون إلى التفاهم في ظل هذه الأسس فيما بينهم ، وفيما بينتهم وبين الإدارة المدرسية المركزية حول جميع الأمور التي تحتاج إلى تفاهم مشترك أو عمل جماعي أو تنسيق للجهود بين مدرسي المواد المختلفة أو قرارات إدارية لا يملك المعلمون اتخاذها بمفردهم .
ثامن عشر : المعلم شريك الوالدين في التربية والتنشئة والتقويم والتعليم لذلك فهو حريص على توطيد أواصر الثقة بين البيت والمدرسة ، وإنشاءها لم يجدها قائمة ، وهو يتشاور مكلما اقتضى الأمر مع الوالدين حول كل أمر يهم مستقبل الطلاب أو يؤثر في مسيرتهم العلمية .
تاسع عشر : يؤدي العاملون في مهنة التعليم واجباتهم كافه ويصبغون سلوكهم كله، بروح المبادئ التي تضعها هذه الإعلان ويعملون على نشرها ، وترسيخها ، وتأصيلها والالتزام بها بين زملائهم وفي الجتمع بوحه عام .
عشرون : صدر هذا الإعلان عن مكتب التربية العربي لدول الخليج العربية وأقره مؤتمر العام الثامن الذي انعقد في الدوحة بدولة قطر .


واجبات المعلم

قد يرى بعضهم أن عمل المعلم ووظيفته تنحصر في قيامه بالوقوف في تلك الغرفة المسماة بالصف لنقل ذلك الكم من المعلومات الذي يتضمنه المنهج إلى الطلاب ، وقد يتطلب ذلك معاقبة هذا الطالب أو ذاك ، لأنه أعاق تأديته المعلم لعمله أو قصر في أداء واجبه ، كما قد يتطلب اختبار الطلاب فيما حصلوا عليه من معلومات ألقاها عليهم معلمهم .


والنظرة إلى عمل المعلم بهذا المنظور الضيق يتنافى مع الدور المهم والكبير للمعلم ، والذي يجعلنا نطالع كثيراً من المربين يصفونه بصفات متعددة مثل : مدير – منظم – قدوة- مثل – قائد-حكم-قاضي-ضابط- أخ – والد-مرشد-طبيب-مصمم-مخطط-منسق-.... الخ .



وفي ضوء هذه الصفات المتنوعة للمعلم في المدرسة بشكلها الحديث ، يمكن تحديد أهم واجبات المعلم فيما يلي :


أولاً – تخطيط التدريس ويشمل ذلك :

( 1) تصميم خطط تدريس المقررات أو الوحدات .



( 2 ) تصميم خطط الدروس اليومية.



( 3 ) حصر المواد التعليمية اللازمة للتدريس وتجهيزها .



( 4 ) تحديد قدرات أو معلومات الطلاب المبدئية .



( 5 ) صياغة الأهداف بمستوياتها المختلفة .



( 6 ) تحديد ووصف طرق تنفيذ الأهداف التدريسية وتقويمها .



ثانياً – تنفيذ المواقف التدريسية ويشمل ذلك .

( 1 ) طرح المعلومات .



( 2 ) تعلم المهام .



(3 ) توفير المواقف الخبراتية.



( 4 ) تقويم التعلم بأنواعه .



( 5 ) تعزيز التعلم .



( 6 ) متابعة أعمال الطلاب الشفهية والتحريرية وتصحيحها .



( 7 ) متابعة المهام الروتينية كالغياب والرد على المعاملات ... الخ



ثالثاً – إدارة الصف ويشمل ذلك :

( 1 ) ضبط النظام .



( 2 ) الإبقاء على انتباه الطلاب .



( 3 ) إدارة مجريات أحداث التعلم .



( 4 ) حل لمشكلات العارضة .



( 5 ) الفصل في المنازعات بين الطلاب .



رابعاً – نقل القيم والمثل والعادات ، ويشمل ذلك :

( 1 ) أن يكون سلوك المعلم ذاته قدوة ومثلاً يحتذى به الطلاب .



( 2 ) توظيف الموضوعات أو المواقف التدريسية لتدعيم قيم مرغوبة في المجتمع .



( 3 ) الإشادة بسلوك الطال ( أو الطلاب ) الذي يعكس قيماً مرغوبة .



خامساً – إدارة النشطات غير الصفية ، ويشمل ذلك :

( 1 ) التخطيط لهذا النشاطات .



( 2 ) تنفيذ النشطات المختلفة ، كالرحلات والزيارات والجمعيات المختلفة ... الخ .



سادساً – التعاون مع الإدارة والزملاء ، ويشمل ذلك :

( 1 ) تنفيذ المهام الإدارية التي توكلها إليه إدارة المدرسة .



( 2 ) تنفيذ نوبات الإشراف والمتابعة .



( 3 ) المشاركة بالرأي والعمل في اجتماعات مجالس المدرسة .



( 4 ) المبادرة بتقديم المساعدة والمشورة والاقتراحات البناءة للزملاء .



سابعاً التعاون مع المنزل ، ويشمل ذلك :

( 1 ) الاحتفاظ ببيانات عن أولياء أمور الطلاب وكيفية الاتصال بهم .



( 2 ) الاحتفاظ بعلاقات طيبة مع ولي الأمر بما يخدم العملية التربوية .



( 3 ) الحفاظ على الأسرار الخاصة بالطلاب وأسرهم .



( 4 ) المشاركة الفاعلة في مجالس أولياء أمور الطلاب .



ثامناً – الإرشاد والتوجيه ، ويشمل ذلك :



( 1 ) التعاون مع المرشد الطلابي – أن وجد – والعمل على تنسيق العمل وتكامله معه.



( 2 ) تعرف الميول الدراسية المهنية للطلاب .



( 3 ) تقديم المعلومات والمشورة اللازمة للطلاب لاختيار مسارهم التعليمي .



( 4 ) الاستماع إلى المشكلات التربوية للطلاب والعمل على حلها .



تاسعاً – الدراسة والبحث والنمو المهني ، ويشمل ذلك :

( 1 ) القراءة المستمرة رغبة في النمو المعرفي الأكاديمي وفي الثقافة العامة .



( 2 ) القراءة في مجال التربية بما يخدم النمو المهني للمعلم ، ويساعده على تحسين عمله .



( 3 ) حضور المحاضرات والندوات واللقاءات التربوية والمؤتمرات الخاصة بالمعلمين أو الخاصة بتطوير العملية التعليمية .



( 4 ) المشاركة في عضوية جمعيات المعلمين والجمعيات التربوية كالجمعية السعودية للعلوم التربوية والنفسية (جستن ) والرص على حضور لقاءات الجمعية والمشاركة الفعالة في أعمالها .



( 5 ) المشاركة في الدورات التدريبية القصيرة أو الطويلة والحرص على الاستفادة منها .



( 6 ) المشاركة في عمليات فحص المناهج وتقويمها وتطويره ، وتقويم أثارها في تعليم الطلاب .



( 7 ) الحرص على الدراسة في المعاهد أو الكليات للحصول على المؤهلات الأعلى في المجال المهني .



( 8 ) المساهمة الفعالة في إنجاز المشروعات البحثية التي تقوم بها الجهات المختصة بتطوير التعليم ، أو الجامعات أو الباحثين ، والتي تتعلق بالعملية التعليمية .



( 9 ) تحقيق الاستفادة القصوى من المشرف التربوي الذي يعمل على تحسين العملية التربوية والارتقاء بمستوى أداء المعلم .





مشكلات المعلم المبتدئ


هناك بعض المشكلات المهنية التي تواجه المعلم المبتدئ بصفه خاصة ، نظراً لقلة خبراته بميدان التعليم ، ويكسب المعلم مناعة ضد هذه المشكلات مع مرور الزم ، بازدياد خبراته في العمل الميداني . ومن أهم هذه المشكلات الشعور بالغربة داخل المدرسة والمواجهة الأولى مع الطلاب وتوفير المواد والأجهزة التعليمية اللازمة للتدريس ، وإنها بعض المهام الروتينية للمعلم وهو ما سنتناوله بشي من الإيجاز فيما يلي :



أولاً – الشعور بالغربة :

قد يشعر المعلم في الأسابيع الأولى من وجوده في المدرسة بالغربة في هذا المكان الجديد وهذا شعور طبيعي لأي شخص يدخل إلى مكان غير مألوف لدية فمثل هذا الشعور لا يزعج بأي حال من الأحوال .

ولعل السبب في هذا الشعور هو عدم المعرفة الكافية بمكونات المكان ، وعدم معرفة أسماء الأشخاص وطباعهم وربما كيفية التعامل ، ولعلك تتذكر أن هذا الشعور قد انتابك في ك مرحلة دراسية عندما كنت تتنقل إلى مدرسة جديدة أو عند التحاقك بالجامعة وسرعان ما يزول هذا الشعور عندما تجد شخصاً يتبادل معك الحديث ويصبح صديقاً لك وهو ما سيحدث أيضاً في مدرستك الجديدة لذا فقد يكون في الاقتراحين التاليين تخفيف حدة هذه الظاهرة وتقليل لأثرها فيك :



( أ ) محاولة التعرف بأسرع ما يمكن على واحد – أو اكثر – من معلمي المدرسة ، بغرض الاستفادة منه في تنظيم أو شرح بعض الأمور لك ، أو حضور بعض الدروس معك ، وسوف يؤدي ذلك إلى وجود شخص تألفه وتتحدث معه ، وهو بدوره سيتبنى تقديمك لبقية زملائه ، ومن ثم تنتهي مشكلة غربتك بسرعة .



( ب ) سرعة البحث عن جماعات النشاط التي توافق ميولك في المدرسة ، وبحث إمكانية مشاركتك في تنظيم هذا النشاط ، أو المعاونة في الإشراف عليه ، ومن الطبيعي أن تكون بحكم موقعك هذا مضطراً للتعامل مع كثير من المعلمين والطلاب فتتعرف عليهم وتحتك بهم ، وتنتهي بسرعة مشكلة غربتك أيضاً .



ثانياً – المواجهة الأولى :

في أول مرة يدخل المعلم إلى غرفة الصف ليواجه الطلاب – على الرغم من تدريبة على التدريس في أثناء التربية العلمية – تنتابه مجموعة من مشاعر القلق \قبل الدرس الموعد ، ونود أن نطمئن كل معلم مبتدئ إلى أن كل هذه المشاعر طبيعية ومعتادة فهو مقدم على اليوم الذي ينتقل فيه من عالم الطلاب إلى عالم المعلمين الحقيقيين ، ومن الطبيعي أن يكون لهذا اليوم التاريخي ، ولهذا اللحظات انفعالاتها ومضامينها النفسية المتعددة .

وليس لأي من هذه المشاعر علاج إلا المرور فيها ومع ذلك فهناك بعض النصائح التي نقدمها للمعلم الجديد للتقليل من هذه الانفعالات ولعل من ابرز هذه النصائح مايلي :



( أ ) حاول زيارة بعض المعلمين ومشاهدة دروسهم بصورة مكثفة لتألف المدرسة وغرفة الصف قبل أن تقوم بأول مواجهة منفردة لك مع الطلاب .



( ب ) احرص على أن تشترك مع بعض المعلمين في فريق للتدريس في الشهور الأولى من مباشرتك العمل بحيث توكل إليك في كل مرة مهام محددة في أثناء الدرس ، على ألا تستغرق هذه المهام أكثر من بعض دقائق من العمل الفعلي ، بينما تستغل باقي الوقت في متابعة زملائك أعضاء الفريق ، وقد تزيد من مدة المواجهة درساً بعد آخر ليصل إلى درس كامل بصورة تدريجية ، وعند قيامك بالتدريس أمام الفريق احرص على أن تستمع إلى آرائهم وتوجيهاتهم دون حساسية ، فهم عين أمينة يقدمون لك صورة حقيقية يصعب عليك رؤيتها في أثناء انهماكك في العمل .



ثالثاً – معالجة النظم اليومية ( روتينيات التدريس ) :

ثمة أمر مربك للمعلم المبتدئ وهو إنهاء بعض المهام الروتينية اليومية في المدرسة ، وهذا الارتباك طبيعي ، لأن المعلم لم يتدرب على الأمور المتعلقة بروتينيات التدريس كحصر غياب الطلاب ، والتوقيع على البيان الخاص بذلك ، والاطلاع على التعميمات والتوقيع عليها بالعلم ، والاستجابة لطلبات المدير أو الوكيل بإخراج طالب من الصف أو إعادته إليه وكل هذه الأمور لم يألفها المعلم لأنها لم تدرس له في محاضرات ، ولم يقرأها في كتب دراسية .



ولذلك فإننا نشير إليها هنا من باب الاهتمام بمثل هذه الأمور البسيطة التي تتصل بمهام المعلم في الموقف التدريسي ، فالمعلم يجب أن يقوم بحصر الغياب في بداية الدرس ، ويجب أن ينتبه لمن يطرق باب غرفة الصف ليعرف ماذا يريد كما يجب أن يستفسر مم يتأخر من الطلاب عن سبب تأخيره وهكذا فإن هناك الكثير من مثل هذه الأمور التي يجب ألا تغيب عن انتباه المعلم ، أو تقع خارج دائرة اهتمامه في أثناء وجوده داخل غرفة الصف .



ويجب أن نشير إلى عدم انتباه المعلم إلى مثل هذه الأمور وتركه الطلاب وغيرهم يدخلون ويخرجون من الصف دون وعي أو انتباه منه مما يفقده القدرة على التحكم في النظام ، ويقلل من قدرته على ضبط الصف .



رابعاً – توفير المواد والأجهزة التعليمية :

يحتاج المعلم عند بدء عمله في المدرسة إلى مواد تعليمية متنوعة ، كالكتب الدراسية ، وكتاب المعلم – إن وجد – والوسائل التعليمية المختلفة ، والأجهزة التعليمية التقنية التي تستخدم في التدريس ويواجه المعلم في بداية فترة عمله مشكلة الحصول على هذه الأشياء الضرورية ، بل ومعرفة مصادر الحصول عليها .



والحل الأمثل لمثل هذه المشكلة هو استشارة المشرف التربوي ، ومدير المدرسة ، فليديهم من الخبرة والمعرفة ما يكفي لتوفير مستلزمات المعلم من المواد التعليمية أو لتوجيهه الوجهة الصحيحة التي توفر وقته وجهده وتمكنه من الحصول على ما يريد دون عناء .



كما يمكن أن يلجأ المعلم إلى استشارة زملائه القدامى وزيارة مستودع الوسائل التعليمية في المدرسة ولابأس من زيارة أقرب مركز مجاور للوسائل التعليمية خلال الأسابيع الأولى من بداية الدراسة ، فكل ذلك يوفر للمعلم خبرة كافية لتجاوز هذه المشكلة في أسرع وقت ممكن .







المهام الإدارية – الإشراف للمعلم


توجد عده مهام إدارية وإشرافية أخرى يمارسها المعلم داخل المدرسة ، وهي جزء من الحياة المدرسية اليومية لا يمكن إغفاله أو التغاضي عنه . ونقدم فيما يلي عرضاً لأهم هذه المهام .



( 1 ) اصطفاف الصباح :

يجب على كل معلم أن يحضر اصطفاف الصباح ويعمل على حفظ النظام فيه ، وأن يستمع إلى ما يقدم في أثنائه من مواد وتعليمات من خلال الإذاعة المدرسية فربما يسأله أحد الطلاب توضيحاً لما يقال عقب الاصطفاف .



وبصف عامة ، فإن مشاركة المعلمين في اصطفاف الصباح ينم عن التزام الجميع بالعمل منذ الصباح الباكر لتحقيق أهداف التربية المدرسية .



( 2 ) المجالس واللجان المدرسية :



قد يشكل مدير المدرسة عدداً من المجالس أو اللجان المدرسية لتنظيم سير العمل في المدرسة وتوزيع بعض المهام التعليمية والإدارية على المعلمين وعمل المعلم في هذه المجالس أو اللجان جزء لا يتجزأ من مهامه ، لذا ينبغي عليه ألا يتنصل أو يتبرم من هذه العمل ، فهو تدريب على تحمل المهام الإدارية –الإشرافية في المدرسة وقد يتضمن هذه العمل احتكاكاً بممثلين عن الطلاب أو عن أولياء الأمور ، ولا شك أن إسهام المعلم في أعمال هذه المجالس واللجان تكسبه خبرات مهنية لاحصر لها .



وقد يكون بين هذه المجالس واللجان مجلس النشاط المدرسي الذي سبق الإشارة إليه ومجلس أولياء الأمور والمعلمين ومجلس عرفاء الفصول أو مجلس المقصف المدرسي . أما اللجان فهي متنوعة منها لجان الجرد التي تقوم بحصر المواد المختلفة في المدرسة ولجان المشتريات أو استلام المواد من مستودعات الإدارة التعليمية التي تتبعها المدرسة .



( 3 ) الإشراف العام وضبط النظام :



يحتاج انضباط اليوم الدراسي إلى انتظام ا لطلاب وضبطهم ، سواء داخل غرف الصفوف أو خارجها ، مم يتطلب وجود من يشرف عليهم ويعمل على ضبط النظام بدقة .





وعادة مما يتولى المعلمون داخل المدرسة هذا العمل ، حيث يتم توزيعه عليهم وفق أعبائهم التدريسية وخبراتهم الوظيفية ، وقد يوكل إلى أحد المعلمين الإشراف على أحد الطوابق أو على مجموعة من الصفوف ، ويتم التناوب بين المعلمين في هذه العمل يوماً بعد يسوم وفق جدول يعد خصيصاً لهذا الغرض .



ويفضل أن يكون للمعلم دفتر خاص بالإشراف يثبت فيه كافه الأعمال التي يقوم بها في اليوم المخصص له في الإشراف ، منذ بداية اليوم الدراسي حتى نهايته ، وقد يتضمن هذا الدفتر أهم الأحداث التي جرت في يوم إشرافه من غياب أو تأخر أو مشكلات بين الطلاب أو حالات مرضية طارئة .... الخ .



وقد يتطلب الأمر الاستفادة من هذه الملاحظات في إعداد تقرير عام عن الإشراف اليومي يقدم إلى وكيل المدرسة أو مديرها .



( 4 ) أعمال الاختبارات الفصلية :



تتطلب عملية اختبار الطلاب في نهاية كل فصل دراسي تشكيل لجان لسير الاختبارات حيث تهتم هذه اللجان بمراقبة النظام داخل القاعات التي يختبر فيها الطلاب ، ومتابعة سير الاختبارات ، ويشترك المعلم سواء أكان ملاحظاً يراقب الطلاب في أثناء أداء الاختبار أم مراقباً في لجان سير الاختبارات .



كما تشكل لجان للرصد تكون مهمتها تسليم واستلام أوراق الإجابة من المصححين ، وكذا رصد الدرجات ومراجعتها ، وإخراج النتيجة النهائية لجميع الطلاب ولا شك أن مشاركة المعلمين دورياً في هذه الأعمال جزء لا يتجزأ من مهامهم المهنية 

*

----------

